# 1 Club Length



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

What do you guys think of this, for real or just another golf gimmick?

Revolutionary Golf Clubs -- Single Length Golf Shafts 
The last real revolution in golf clubs occurred a few years back with the invention of metal woods.. My new irons are not revolutionary because of new technology. They are a revolution in our understanding of what affects distance.
You learned from the time you picked up your first club that short irons are designed to be shorter with more loft so that the ball will travel high and less distance. Long irons have less loft and longer shafts, thus they travel on a lower trajectory and hit the ball much farther. The common misconception, however, is that the difference in length of the irons produce different distances. It's the loft which determines the distance.
Theorists will point to the radial arm length in a golf swing as being the prime determinant of swing speed; stating that the longer the radial arm, the greater the swing speed and resultant distance in a golf shot. A common misconception is that club length alone is used to define this radial arm length. Regardless of how many hinging points and resultant secondary arcs/planes are involved, the true center of a golf swing is a point somewhere between the golfer's shoulders (this center point moves laterally between the shoulders during the swing). Hence, you must include the golfer's arm length into the radial arm length equation for any meaningful analysis. 
Therefore, assuming a 37 inch iron length and an arm length of 24 inches, the actual radial arm length in the golf swing is 61 inches. This means that a 1/2 inch increase in club length (the difference between the irons, say a 7 and 6 iron) results in a radial arm length increase of only 0.8%. A 2 inch increase in club length (the difference between a 7 and 3 iron) results in a radial arm length increase of 3.3%. If you could swing your 3-iron 3.3% faster than your 7-iron, then based on clubhead speed alone, you'd hit your 3-iron 3.3% farther. But a player that hits his 7-iron 145 yards hits his 3-iron about 185 yards, or 28% farther. 
The major reason for the difference in distance of your irons is their loft, not their length. And besides, even though the longer irons are swung along a larger circle, giving more time to build up speed, they are more difficult to accelerate (because they are longer). An analogy would be picking up a short piece of lumber and rotating it. The end will move in a circle at a certain speed. Pick up a longer board and rotate it. It's much more difficult to rotate, so, the end of the board might not be moving any faster than the short one. 
As you can see, these fractional increases in radial arm length will not produce any measurable increase in swing speed or distance. In fact, the only thing that incremental increases in club length will produce is a progressive lack of control and poor ball striking.
For those demanding additional analysis on the affects of club length increases in relation to distance, other factors need to be considered:
1) If the average golfer swings a #5 iron five times he will record five different swing speeds varying +/- 5mph.
2) Each incremental increase in club length results in lessened average center-face contact, which results in decreased distance.
Consequently, any increases in club length have to be analyzed in relation to decreases in center-face contact for each incremental club length increase in order to produce effective data. As per above, a 2 inch increase in club length results in only a 3.3% increase in the radial arm length of a golf swing with a virtually immeasurable increase in swing speed. Even if there was a measurable increase in swing speed testing has shown that a 2" increase in club length dramatically reduces the percentage of center face hits, and impact just 1/4" off center-face can reduce distance by 10 to 15 yards. Add to this the fact that the average golfer is incapable of producing a constant swing speed with any golf club, and you can plainly see through the myth that club length is the primary determinant of distance.
1 Iron Golf has a 30-day Money Back Playing Guarantee. Visit 1 Iron Golf right now.

In a Single-Length set of golf clubs all of the irons and fairway woods within the set are built to the same club lengths - that of a properly fitted #7 iron and #7 wood respectively

For more info click here: 1 Iron Golf...extreme game improvement golf clubs.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

snake oil.


----------

